# My latest setup!



## 4.2volts

This is something I've been excited to get for a while now. My new setup is now complete. Black/Elephant leather Therion DNA166 with an authentic CSMNT RDA. This thing is amazing!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## BeardedVaper93

4.2volts said:


> This is something I've been excited to get for a while now. My new setup is now complete. Black/Elephant leather Therion DNA166 with an authentic CSMNT RDA. This thing is amazing!
> 
> Hey Bud
> 
> i am getting one soon too.
> 
> where did you go to learn how to setup the escribe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4.2volts

Hey man! I checked some youtube videos and had a buddy help me out. But it's actually really not too difficult to figure out. Evolv also has a quick start guide to show you the basics but there are youtube videos that dive very deeply into every small adjustable thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Great looking setup! Well played Sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4.2volts

Stosta said:


> Great looking setup! Well played Sir!



Thanks, @Stotsa! This is my first DNA and I'm incredibly happy with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

4.2volts said:


> This is something I've been excited to get for a while now. My new setup is now complete. Black/Elephant leather Therion DNA166 with an authentic CSMNT RDA. This thing is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm looking for one of those Therion's... where did u get it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4.2volts

Amir said:


> I'm looking for one of those Therion's... where did u get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




@Amir Vape Brewery in Middelburg Mpumalanga imported it for me. But Sir Vape has them in stock for R2470. Hope you get one man! These things are incredible. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

4.2volts said:


> @Amir Vape Brewery in Middelburg Mpumalanga imported it for me. But Sir Vape has them in stock for R2470. Hope you get one man! These things are incredible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had one and sold it... the minute it left my office I regretted it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4.2volts

Amir said:


> I had one and sold it... the minute it left my office I regretted it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Will never sell mine man. This is the device that I've been the happiest with since i started vaping. So sorry for your loss brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

